

At 41.5%, the US now accounts for less than half of all mentions on Twitter - amanthei
http://blog.mention.com/the-global-guide-to-twitter-mentions/

======
sp332
"Now"? This is the first time Mentions has had geolocation, so the US has
probably been in the minority for some time. It's not exactly shocking, since
Twitter claims to have nearly as many daily active users as there are people
in America (270 million vs 300 million).

~~~
amanthei
Good point, the "now" implies a switch that may have happened actually some
time ago.

